# loose hips? hip dysplasia?



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Well, what did you vet tell you, that he did or didn't?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What caused you to bring your 16 mos old boy in for a hip xray? Was he exhibiting any stange symptoms?


----------



## lovemyanimals (Mar 4, 2013)

He was not showing any signs. Just doing a prelim to see if we can breed him or not. My vet did not say he had hip dysplasia just that this was a sign of that hip dysplasia can occur. Just wondering...do we neuter him or not?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, neuter him. Loose hips are NOT a trait you want to pass on.


----------



## lovemyanimals (Mar 4, 2013)

So does a positive ortaloni sign ALWAYS mean hip dysplasia? Or can you get a false positive from an extremely lean muscular poodle who is very athletic? I wonder if it is possible for some dogs to be extremely limber...especially under general anesthesia? I just hate to neuter a dog that comes from good lines and has great qualities and personalities. Please know I am doing further testing at age 2 but just trying to get a feel for what other poodle owners think.

Thanks!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

What about getting a Pennhip test?


----------



## lovemyanimals (Mar 4, 2013)

I am thinking about that but the nearest vet is hours away! It is just really frustrating as my vet that did the xray showed the other vet the xray and asked his opinion. He thought they looked pretty good. Then came up the positive ortalani test. But yes I think that PennHip is the way to go but just wish it was much closer. I am just curious if any dog has had a positive ortalani test and scored well on their hips. Anyone??


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd send the prelim out to OFA and see what the rating is.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Id do PennHip over OFA for sure. OFA is only going to tell you what the hips look like right now. PennHip will tell you what the chances are for future issues by using a distraction index. 

Drive the extra distance for PennHip - if your dog is in the top percentile then you know he will be suitable for breeding.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I'd send the prelim out to OFA and see what the rating is.


I agree with sending the prelim to OFA (and/or with getting PennHip done). For a prelim rating of Fair or Mild Hip Dysplasia, OFA recommends retesting after 24 months. See Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia

You definitely do not want to breed a dog that is likely to pass on hip problems, but if the dog otherwise has good breeding potential (temperament, conformation, health, etc.) it makes sense to do a thorough investigation of the hips before coming to a final conclusion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I also would send the x-rays to OFA for assessment. But I would also retest at or after 24 months. It is amazing how many dogs with a fair pre-lim are good with their final x-ray. While you wait, take him swimming as often as you can and get him to run full out chasing a ball or a frisbee (as long as there is clearly no discomfort during or after). Does your vet do a lot of hip x-rays for certification? Some vets just do not have the knack for positioning the dog correctly and others are fantastic at it. For the final I would choose a vet used by a lot of breeders. And for goodness sake, don't breed him until you know.


----------



## lovemyanimals (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks, the prelims are being sent away. I will have to decide about the Penn Hip.


----------



## lovemyanimals (Mar 4, 2013)

His prelim came back "GOOD"! So we will wait and do another one later in the year. Our vet does do a great job with the xrays and knows what she is doing. He is a very active dog and runs full bore all over the place. I will have to try to get him to go a swimming more often...now that things are thawing.

Thanks!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

lovemyanimals said:


> His prelim came back "GOOD"!


Great news! Thanks for sharing!


----------

